# Action Shots!



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey all...here is an idea I suggested for Cigar Live. A thread just dedicated to cigars in action! That's right....post some of your favorite pics of your burning stogies.....or even you or friends smoking. No need for details or reviews....but comments are welcomed.

I'll start this off......

Here is one of my favorite pics I recently took with my cam phone...

A LFD Ligero in front of my Tomato Plants! LOL...sry, no tobacco plants in my yard!! hahaha!


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice!


----------

